# Tiliqua rugosa rugosa



## Magpie (May 13, 2004)

Does anyone here have or know of breeders of shinglebacks from the perth region?
I'm not buying right now, but am interested for future knowledge whether they are available round here.


----------



## NoOne (May 13, 2004)

Perth?


----------



## africancichlidau (May 14, 2004)

Do you mean the Rugosus, Konowi or Palarra variants?


----------

